# An anally retentive mathematician writes...



## srw (6 Jul 2010)

Is there any chance you could format the numbers of posts, views and replies on the forum and posting listings with commas? It's one of my pet bugbears - long strings of numerals without any visual cues about how long they are.

Setting the columns to align on the start of the words would be nice too - at the moment everything seems to be centred in the space available.


_I realise this may be a minority interest..._


----------



## marinyork (6 Jul 2010)

Well here's another one who's not so fussed on that one. I'm sure it'll be done though.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2010)

Both of those should be do-able, although probably at some later point once things have settled in a bit more.

There are a number of little personal niggles of my own to add to the list too, so I expect to have my hands full for quite some time to come.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Ste T. (10 Jul 2010)

An anally retentive mathematician? Have you tried working it out with a pencil?


----------

